# Dual battery Squonk Mod



## Polar (12/1/17)

Looking for a dual 18650 (or maybe even single 26650) squonk mod since I seem to be enjoying the bottom feeding side of things. Any suggestions (appart from Kangertech)?

Using the Steam Crave Squonk mod which is great but hard on battery life (10ml juice capacity is a bit of a fail if I cant get there with 2 batteries). Awaiting delivery of the Coppervape Squonk mod, not sure this will solve my power problems though. So apart from strapping a bottle to my Minikin V2, what options are there?

Found the Geekvape gbox-s100 but this seem to have silently disappeared from the market?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/1/17)

26650 squonk device. good idea. 1day i hope

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chronix (12/1/17)

what about the kangertech dripbox 160?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Polar (12/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> 26650 squonk device. good idea. 1day i hope


Thinking my Hohm Slice might be pulled apart and build into a box. Could probably fit a 20ml bottle and with fast charging and passthrough problem solved. Now to find someone to mill me a box.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chronix (12/1/17)

or what you could do is modify a rx200 or rx200S - that would be sick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/1/17)

@Justin Pattrick From paddy vapes is going to make a 26650 squonk version of the leprechaun but he is waiting for more people to add on the list before production starts.

See here-

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/26650-squonkers.t32950/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/1/17)

Chronix said:


> or what you could do is modify a rx200 or rx200S - that would be sick



I had an RX200 which I was going to turn into a dual battery squonker.AFAIK it has to be the DNA version to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (12/1/17)

Chronix said:


> or what you could do is modify a rx200 or rx200S - that would be sick


Looking into this, seems like it might be a reasonably easy conversion.


----------



## Pozzi (17/5/17)

What about the Lost Vape Drone BF? I'm looking at getting one... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (17/5/17)

Pozzi said:


> What about the Lost Vape Drone BF? I'm looking at getting one...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is a winner. Running it with the Elite Gen2...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scoob (17/5/17)

The Drone is probably the best of the very few options available for dual battery squeeze madness. 

Keep some extra 18650s and you'll NEVER stop sqounking. 

Been dying to get my grubby paws on one, but I'm not all about the big devices, @boxerulez how bulky is the Drone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (17/5/17)

Scoob said:


> The Drone is probably the best of the very few options available for dual battery squeeze madness.
> 
> Keep some extra 18650s and you'll NEVER stop sqounking.
> 
> ...



Think TRIAD, else think RX2/3 but wider by 10mm and taller by about 15mm...


----------



## boxerulez (17/5/17)

See









Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoob (17/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> Think TRIAD, else think RX2/3 but wider by 10mm and taller by about 15mm...



That's a pretty sizey lady... might just stick with the Halcyon, but Lipo is not a trusty companion. I foresee hard brain wracking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/17)

any other regulated single cell squonkers anyone knows of available locally besides the vt-inbox and dripbox 2


----------



## Pozzi (18/5/17)

I think I have to get one of those drones now!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (18/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> any other regulated single cell squonkers anyone knows of available locally besides the vt-inbox and dripbox 2



Therion bf 75w. 

For me its just not practical having a single cell 75w mod. I go through atleast 3 batteries on that device on rotation


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/5/17)

shabbar said:


> Therion bf 75w.
> 
> For me its just not practical having a single cell 75w mod. I go through atleast 3 batteries on that device on rotation


true but im yet to see a easy carry dual battery squonker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (18/5/17)

shabbar said:


> Therion bf 75w.
> 
> For me its just not practical having a single cell 75w mod. I go through atleast 3 batteries on that device on rotation



For a work horse single cell squonker, dependant on your atty/wattage/build you could swop out the cell every time your bottle is empty, if your battery is flat before your bottle empties then i would recommend a more efficient atty/build

Thats how i run my BF mechs 
On a work day 2 cells = 12ml 6mg
Never needed more then 4 cells a day
My Cells are 3.7V after 6ml


----------



## Flava (18/5/17)

Scissorhands said:


> For a work horse single cell squonker, dependant on your atty/wattage/build you could swop out the cell every time your bottle is empty, if your battery is flat before your bottle empties then i would recommend a more efficient atty/build
> 
> Thats how i run my BF mechs
> On a work day 2 cells = 12ml 6mg
> ...


interesting, what build you prefer?
I enjoy dual coil between 0.25 and 0.35 ohms. after about 4ml i notice battery change is needed.


----------



## Scissorhands (18/5/17)

Flava said:


> interesting, what build you prefer?
> I enjoy dual coil between 0.25 and 0.35 ohms. after about 4ml i notice battery change is needed.



Hadaly (daily driver) - Single coil 0.3 ohm parallel 26 ni80 , have also Claptoned the same coil with 40 ni80

Ol16 - dual coil 0.35 - 0.4 ohm 26 ni80

I use LG HG2's for these , towards the last ml i can definitely notice a drop in power but not enough to impact the flavour, i have been enjoying simple/parallel builds more and more

Edit: i should have specified this is "work vaping" with 5 - 6mg juice, i can step out for 4/5 minutes and ill be 100% satisfied. For "leasure vaping" i can see a noisy build with 3mg needing more than one cell per bottle, sorry if my original post was misleading


----------

